# Help identifying a colnago?



## dej (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,
I've had a colnago for the past 6 months, was told it was a 1980's but it'd be nice to narrow it down to a year and model
It has campagnolo dropouts, may have been repainted as it looks to be chromed dropouts (where the paint has come off).
The bridge between the seat stays is also embossed with a clover (i dont have a photo of that)

It's my 1st colnago after wanting one for quite some time. It's great to ride and i actually prefer it over my much newer litespeed

thanks for the help


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

That looks very similar to my Master, although i have no way of telling what year though. Your frame has identical lugs to my bike, as well as the bottom bracket shell with the clover embossed on either side on the flat bits. The big clue is the Gilco shaped tubing though.

Where my frame differs is the cable guides on the top tube, where mine are internal and yours are brazed on the exterior. Mine also only has one set of water bottle mounts, on the down tube. 

I would imagine that yours is an earlier master based solely on thiose cable guides, so i'm guessing mid 80's, but hopefully someone can give us a more accurate way of determining the age.


----------



## tmluk (Sep 19, 2005)

Model: Colnago Maser
Year: 1st generation 1984 to 1988

1st clue: the seat-stays have "COLNAGO" logo at the seat-post cluster. From 1989/1990, Colnago changed to a "clover" logo.

2nd clue: the bottom bracket is the early generation with "clover" cut-out.

3rd clue: the top-tube brake cable mount is of earliest generation. In 1988, Colnago introduced both external cable model "Master" and internal cable Master model "MasterPiu".

Colnago introduced the Master for 1984 celebrating 30 years.

The head-tube lugs should be chromed as well. So the previous owner definitely have it re-painted. Enjoy, it is a great frame.


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

tmluk said:


> Model: Colnago Maser
> Year: 1st generation 1984 to 1988
> 
> 1st clue: the seat-stays have "COLNAGO" logo at the seat-post cluster. From 1989/1990, Colnago changed to a "clover" logo.
> ...


Thanks for this info. My BB also has the clover cutout and the "COLNAGO" logo on the seat stays. It also has a curved chrome fork. Perhaps mine is a Master Piu because of the internal cable routing. Will take some pics and post photos.

Found this on Flickr:

http://flickr.com/photos/unaesthetic/572503162/sizes/l/


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

Here's the two frames from the Catalogue.

1988 Colnago Master:










1988 Colnago MasterPiu:


----------

